

Ask HN: advice on rails - rmk

Hi Hackers,<p>I am a complete rails newbie, and I am working on exposing a RESTful API via rails.   I had the following questions:<p>1. What stacks do you folks use (RedHat -based platforms), and why did you choose the stack you use?<p>2. What would be a simple book for a Rails beginner? I need to get the API up and running quickly, and I prefer hacking to reading (i.e., I don't have the luxury of doing a lot of reading).<p>Thanks!
======
robdimarco
Simple guide for getting
started...<http://guides.rubyonrails.org/getting_started.html>

This will lead you to many other great on line guides.

In general, I am running MRI Ruby 1.8.7, Rails 2.3.5, MySQL 5.1

~~~
aditya
+1 for the Rails guides reference, they're quickly becoming the de-facto rails
reference and are being maintained well.

re: Stack for production environments, these days almost everyone uses
passenger+apache/nginx which uses ruby enterprise

~~~
rmk
Thanks for the help guys.

I also had another question: have you used the peepcode screencasts to learn
about passenger + rails stuff? If so, how would you rate the screencasts? I
used their git screencasts in the past, and they were terrific; just wanted to
know how their rails stuff compares...

~~~
aditya
peepcode and railscasts are both great!

